# engine code trouble



## jrivera09 (Nov 16, 2009)

hello all my name is josh i recently bought a 99 vw passat and i got 3 codes p1127 p1129 and p1141 i know what the codes mean but can anyone help me out on how to resolve issues i would appreciate it 
thanks in advance 
josh








just in case 
long term fuel trim b1 sys to rich
long term fuel term trim b2 sys to rich
load calculation cross check range/performance


_Modified by jrivera09 at 9:49 PM 11-15-2009_


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: engine code trouble (jrivera09)*

Check the purge valve for the EVAP system as it may be open, leaking gas fumes into the system.


----------

